# Mum And New Rats



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

My little girl fiz had a litter a few months ago of 11 rats but the other day she took us by surprise as she put no weight on and didn't go a little nippy like last time and she gave birth to two little babies.I think she may be coming of age as 11 then only two may suggest she is reaching the age where she can no longer have any.She is a rescue rat and we was told she was about a 1 old about 7 months ago.Little worried about her as every time she has babies she gets a very sore eye and with the rats only being two days old i don't know whether it be a good idea taking her the vets.Last time i just used to clean it daily and once the babies went to new homes it cleared up


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

It could be the stress of having the baby's


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you breeding her repeatedly? And rats can breed their whole lives just about.


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

No not breeding repeatedly had her 5 months before first litter then left her alone.But i get all my 8 rats out to play in the front room and one of my males must of got her as this was a complete accident i only wanted her to have one lot of babies as they are my pets.I was reading on Google that at 18 months old to two years old they stop coming into heat and can no longer have babies.I will keep her away from any males after this then now i know she can breed all her life.Thank you so much for letting me know Korra


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, females never stop going into heat. Heats become irregular and may not be fertile sometimes, but they almost never stop. Also, letting different sex groups play together is NEVER a good idea. This is how matings easily occur. It takes about 2 seconds for a male to mate a female. 
RatzRUS is probably right, it is probably just stress. Keep her fat and happy with the babes. 
But no more mixed playing groups, k? 
And no more intentional breeding if you don't know the genetics of your ratties(I assume you didn't since you said she was a rescue )


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

They came from a lady who had a hairless rat from a baby and a black rat as a baby and these two where unwanted so she re homed them.So the daddy is also a hairless and the female as you can see is a black brown haired


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I mean knowing their pedigrees. Guessing their genotype by looking at their phenotype is not the same thing.


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

No i don't know their pedigrees then lol sorry for the confusion


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you RatzRUs i think it may well be as she only gets it having babies but she is now in a cage on her own and will not be playing or having another male in with her


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't be sorry, I should have been more clear what I meant


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a little update mum and rats are doing really well and already have a home for both rats i will try and upload some photos tommorow


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad to hear they're doing well  Good luck with the little ones and the mum ;3


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

The two babies.Thought i would update everyone so they can meet the babies of fiz my rat


----------

